# Newb Question on Mounting in Car



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I'll likely be signing up this summer and was curious - when running the Uber Partner app (and Lyft in Driver mode), do the Apps auto-rotate if you position your phone/tablet in Landscape mode as opposed to Portrait (vertical) mode? I know some apps don't allow for rotation... wasn't sure if it applied to Uber Partner or Lyft when in Driver mode.

In my rides to this point, I've never thought to ask the driver for some reason. All six rides I've taken, the driver either mounted (or held) in portrait/vertical mode.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Dunno about Lyft but Uber app on my Android 4.3 doesn't do landscape. I tried one app that did but now I'm comfortable with default portrait orientation.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

With android you can make any app rotate 360 degrees without root 

IPhone you'd probably have to jailbreak


----------



## AletaAtes (May 26, 2016)

Not all apps do that, just some of them.

You can fix it by going to Control Center and lock rotation in iOS 7/8 follow these steps:

1. Swipe up from the bottom of the home screen to bring up Control Center.
2. The top row of the Control Center shows 5 circular toggles.

The furthest right icon looks like an arrow around a padlock - touch this icon to enable or disable rotation lock on your device.

3. Swipe down to dismiss the Control Center.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

The title of this thread..... made me snicker just a bit


----------

